# Port Forwarding on Westell 6100 (Cincinnati Bell Zoomtown)



## sjschmidtky (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm trying to do port forwarding on the Cincinnati Bell offered Westell 6100 to be able to connect remotely to slingbox and also eventually provide access to a home internet server.

I'm not a network expert... I have spent hours trying to get port forwarding to work on the Service Configuration screen - I can only add the Slingbox as a Dynamic Service, not a Host Service to the "Default" configuration. After hours, I found I could add to a new Service Configuration, but I can't make that the active configuration - it seems Cincinnati Bell has shut down this option and forces you to use "Default" only.

Are they any options to get the 6100 to work? Do I need to request a different DSL modem?

This has been extremely frustrating, so many thanks in advance to whoever might be able to shed some light here.

Steve


----------



## sjschmidtky (Apr 12, 2009)

Correction - now I can't replicate adding the SlingBox as a host service in a new configuration - don't know what is different now. Any help out there would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

See if this helps: http://www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Westell/Westell6100/SlingBox.htm


----------



## sjschmidtky (Apr 12, 2009)

Tried that earlier - set up the service as described, but I'm unable to enable it as a Host - will only let me enable it as Dynamic, which won't work for access remotely. Any other ideas?


----------



## sjschmidtky (Apr 12, 2009)

OK - stranger yet, I was able to change the port forwarding via a Safari browser on my Mac. Could this be due to a firewall issue on my Vista PC? Why would a browser prohibit me from changing settings on the Router?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Hard to say, could be a number of things. All's well that ends well. :smile:


----------

